# Rigid fork options for DJ?



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

What are the rigid fork options for DJ? 

For riding the BMX track with my son i am interested in a light/rigid/strong fork for my "DJ" (08 steelhead). What are the best options out there? Currently have the fork off my karate monkey (29er) installed. A tad too long and hokey looking. Also have a surly 1x1 fork (26"), but think it would be too flexy.

Also, shopping for a wheelset. Between azonic outlaw and transition revolution 36 right now. Which? Why?

Thanks


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

DMR and Identiti make some 26" dj forks

http://www.identitibikes.com/identitibikes/parts.html

http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=products&pageType=category&category=6&categoryName=Forks


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*NS bikes*

They make Pimp stuff

http://www.ns-bikes.com/?PHPSESSID=689e35feba000bfcb2566cc38ffca299


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

here they are in order of my favorite (not that ive tried them though), all about 100 to 175 dollars

Black market contraband (2.49 pounds, 435 A/C height)
NS RNS (3.28 pounds, 430 A/C height)
NS fundamental (3.6 pounds, 440 A/C height)
identiti rebate forks (couple different styles, 425 A/C height

and last and maybe least
DMR forks (never tried them but heard alot of them have broken, 440 A/C height?)

as for wheels i would definately go with the azonic outlaws. they are lighter and plenty strong. the 36 transitions are pretty wide and a little overkill. plus you can get the outlaws off ebay for pretty cheap. they also come with qr or 20mm front conversions and qr and 12mm rear axle conversions and you can buy a 12 to 10mm step down for your urban bike.
also azonic frame would look nice matched to a azonic wheelset.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

my soul cycles rigid is nice, less than 80 shipped, just heavy, 20mm too








as for wheels, the forte locos are similar to outlaws, with a lifetime warranty, theyre also on the bike


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

SRacer said:


>


STIFF!!!


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

for sure, things super solid


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I just picked up an Identiti Rebate for the Mob. Got the 20mm version. Currently running an Argyle 318 so the A2C is going to change by an inch or more. Planning to pick up another WeThePeople headset to leave the race on the fork so I can swap forks in like 2 minutes. I plan to use the rigid at the park and swap the Argyle for DJ.

To make up the difference in feel I am going to add spacers under the stem to have the bars as close to the same height as I can with the Rebate on. That way at least the bars will be near the same height when I have the Argyle.


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

get the new atomlab g-60s they arent stiff but pretty close!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not a fan of the g-60. And by the reviews out there, not a lot of people like them eiither. Plus going rigid you try to cut weight, not add weight.

NS forks look good, but I don't see a 20mm option (for those that need it). I just got the Rebate all set with a new race. Plan to put on this weekend. I will give a report when completed.


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> Not a fan of the g-60. And by the reviews out there, not a lot of people like them eiither. Plus going rigid you try to cut weight, not add weight.
> 
> NS forks look good, but I don't see a 20mm option (for those that need it). I just got the Rebate all set with a new race. Plan to put on this weekend. I will give a report when completed.


let us know how it works out. the g-60's seem like a good IDEA but havent found anyone yet that using them and before i go breaking the bread on them i was going to talk to a few people first. ill look for the reviews and see whats up. good looking out.


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

btw what about the black market contraband rigid forks anyone try those yet?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i have the DMR trailblade. i like it.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

I've got a GI 60 and race it on a BMX track. For that it works well. You barely lose any pump at all. It's heavy though.

The first batch had production issues. In fact, they still owe me a new one but I'm not hearing anything back.


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

crakbot said:


> I've got a GI 60 and race it on a BMX track. For that it works well. You barely lose any pump at all. It's heavy though.
> 
> The first batch had production issues. In fact, they still owe me a new one but I'm not hearing anything back.


how heavy are they?


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

norcaldj said:


> how heavy are they?


With axle hardware about 6.1 lbs.

As heavy as a DJ3 but without any actual suspension inside, I feel it should be lighter. The web site says 5.4 lbs which is why I bought it.

I like it though for DJ and it's perfect for BMX tracks. If they can shave a pound off the next model and make a few production tweaks I'd never use another fork.


----------

